# jQuery - Wann vermeiden?



## Joggal (20. Jun 2015)

Hey Leute, 

Kann mir jemand eventuell erklären, wann man jQuery in einer Webanwendung vermeiden sollte und wieso genau?
Z.B. bei Webanwendungen, die schnell sein müssen oder so? 

Anders formuliert: Wann sollte man ein Framework wie jQuery nicht verwenden?

Noch eine Frage: Wann wird sich ein kommerziell tätiges Unternehmen für jQuery entscheiden? (Vor-/ Nachteile)

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand eventuell eine Antwort auf diese Fragen geben könnte 


lg


----------



## stg (20. Jun 2015)

Alle Vor- und Nachteile von JavaScript treffen natürlich auch auf jQuery zu. 
Außerdem alle Vor- und Nachteile, die solche Quell-offenen "Frameworks" mit sich bringen, unabhängig von Programmiersprache und Einsatzgebiet.

Für präzisere Antworten ist deine Frage für meinen Geschmack schon zu allgemein gefasst. 

Ein paar Infos speziell zu jQuery findest du aber hier, ist vielleicht ganz interresant für dich :
https://gist.github.com/chitsaou/3066411


----------

